# Delta 50-760 1-1/2 HP 1200 CFM Dust Collector



## Alphie (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice addition to your shop!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Good Dust Collection is about as important as any safety device in your shop. I have a 1 hp Delta now and have been thinking about upgrading to this same model. Glad to hear it works as advertised.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

You might consider a remote on-off, too. Makes it easy to not skip the dust collection.


----------

